# Grinder choice



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Her indoors has finally agreed for me to upgrade my grinder but only if I buy new . Ok . calm down . ( But you have never seen her so let me proceed please )

Budget £300 , maybe 320 so do I get the Compak K3 touch , the Rocky or the Mignon . Brief answers as to which one and why please ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not temped with a used grinder?

You could pick up a used moded SJ for £200-£250.

Out of those 3 I'd go with a Mignon but a SJ would beat it hands down IMHO


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

You could even get my Eureka doser with new 75mm burrs. Scruffy but works well. Will advertise this soon.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

For your budget, used would be the way to go if you convince your other half - you'll get more for your money. Out of the three you listed, Mignon would be my vote. I have a Mignon that I bought from new and wish I'd bought a Mazzer SJ used, would have been cheaper with way better results.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Just buy a nice clean used one off a forum member and tell her you bought it "as new" over the internet... or do you have to provide a receipt for her!









A commercial grinder is pretty much bullet proof and if you buy from a forum member you're almost guaranteed to be getting a good well look after machine that has probably been modded and tweaked and if anything is actually better than new! Send Dave (CoffeeChap) a pm and see what he has in stock for that price.

Of the 3 you mentioned my choice would probably be the K3


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brief answer

Not the rocky


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

frederickaj said:


> Her indoors has finally agreed for me to upgrade my grinder but only if I buy new . Ok . calm down . ( But you have never seen her so let me proceed please )
> 
> Budget £300 , maybe 320 so do I get the Compak K3 touch , the Rocky or the Mignon . Brief answers as to which one and why please ?





Rocky = not very good a grinder that has had it's day and not moved with the times in terms of performance

Mignon = Good, but the minimum you should get


*Compak K3 Touch = Suprisingly decent grinder for the price, in terms of price vs performance it's the best of the 3 and likely to be better than other new grinders in the same price range.*


I have used/tested Mignon and K3 touch extensively.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry you guys but your replies have not been getting through . Thanks for all your advice and I will certainly bear all suggestions in mind . I have just revived an Ascaso grinder that was absolutely Sh*te . Seems it just needed new burrs and is now working fine . It will do for the moment and will give me time to convince her indoors that the SJ isn't that big a brute !


----------

